# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 13.10.2009 - 14.10.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.agq -> c:\windows\system32\sfsp.cfo ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.pqv -> c:\windows\system32\advancelink\smss.exeBackdoor.Win32.Xyligan.ft -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\che7sdub\muma[1].exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\daoerw.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Conficker.AA worm, AVAST4: Win32:Confi [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ehp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bsmbt.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.143, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.107309, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Bacteraloh.h -> c:\windows\taskman.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.N, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAM virus, AVAST4: Win32:Sality-AM )P2P-Worm.Win32.Bacteraloh.h -> e:\program files\winrar\rarextloader.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.N, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAM virus, AVAST4: Win32:Sality-AM )P2P-Worm.Win32.Bacteraloh.h -> e:\windows\taskman.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.N, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAM virus, AVAST4: Win32:Sality-AM )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Hegeny.x -> c:\documents and settings\user\local settings\temp\11.tmpTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.ny -> c:\windows\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.324 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.czha -> c:\учеба\2 курс\1 семестр\программирование\юле\задача 5\project2.exeTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.gy -> i:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.gy -> h:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ha -> g:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.hd -> c:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4065, BitDefender: Application.Generic.164752, AVAST4: Win32:Midgare-UM [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> h:\wpgngq.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4065, BitDefender: Application.Generic.164752, AVAST4: Win32:Midgare-UM [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> i:\wpgngq.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4065, BitDefender: Application.Generic.164752, AVAST4: Win32:Midgare-UM [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dcm -> h:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\isee.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.2572, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.TQW, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.KS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-ATQ [Wrm] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

